# AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

						AMDs Ryzen-Threadripper-CPUs haben geradezu riesige Heatspreader. Um die Wärme optimal abzuführen, braucht es überarbeitete CPU-Kühler mit größeren Bodenplatten. Solche werden allerdings nicht alle Hersteller anbieten, sondern teilweise nur neues Befestigungsmaterial zur Verfügung stellen. Noctua zeigte auf der Computex 2017 Vorserienmodelle mit neuer Bodenplatte.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*


----------



## sterreich (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Leider nachvollziehbar.
Außer für Threadripper kann man die Kühler nicht verwenden, braucht also eine eigene Produktionsserie/schritte.

Wenn ich für eine Platform herstelle ist das pro Einheit natürlich kostenintensiver als für 5 Plattformen gleichzeitig (Intels ständigen Platform-wechseln sei Dank)

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das TR so erfolgreich wird, dass es sich einige Hersteller noch anders überlegen anstatt Noctua das Feld kampflos zu überlassen.


----------



## Th3o (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Wer sich einen 16 Kerner leisten kann, wird wohl auch Geld für einen noblen Noctua Kühler übrig haben.


----------



## Khabarak (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Wann wurde eigentlich begonnen, von "dice" zu "dies" zu wechseln?
Wer stirbt hier denn?
Und warum?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

muss ich wohl nach ~10 jahren und 4 plattformen mal wieder meinen  cpu kühler (wakü) austauschen


----------



## Pikus (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Wann wurde eigentlich begonnen, von "dice" zu "dies" zu wechseln?
> Wer stirbt hier denn?
> Und warum?





Ehm... "dies" ist die Mehrzahl von Die

Was Würfel (dice) oder dic(?) damit zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Wann wurde eigentlich begonnen, von "dice" zu "dies" zu wechseln?
> Wer stirbt hier denn?
> Und warum?



dies sind die kerne, von die (einzahl), das war auch schon vor jahren so und hatte nie was mit würfeln zu tun ..... wie  kommst du auf so eine Mutmaßung ?!?


----------



## holli146 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Es gibt auch den Begriff dice  im PC-Bereich, allerdings in Verbindung mit Wasserkühlung. Und zwar meint man damkt, dass man zur besseren Kühlung zusätzlich Eiswürfel in den Ausgleichsbehälter gibt und somit das Wasser unter Raumtemperatur abkühlt.


----------



## Medicate (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> dies sind die kerne, von die (einzahl), das war auch schon vor jahren so und hatte nie was mit würfeln zu tun ..... wie  kommst du auf so eine Mutmaßung ?!?



Gut gemeint, aber ein Die ist nicht der Kern selbst, nicht mehr. Der Die ist der eigentliche Prozessor, das Silizium auf dem Prozessor IC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so ein Zeppelin-Dice wäre doch auch mal was. Würfeln in nem Luftschiff


----------



## Khabarak (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> dies sind die kerne, von die (einzahl), das war auch schon vor jahren so und hatte nie was mit würfeln zu tun ..... wie  kommst du auf so eine Mutmaßung ?!?



Ein "Die" ist kein Kern, sondern der kleine Schnipsel Silizium, der aus dem Wafer geschnitten wurde.
Und "die" leitet sich deshalb von "Würfel" ab, weil es eine rechteckige, dreidimensionale Struktur ist...



Pikus schrieb:


> Ehm... "dies" ist die Mehrzahl von Die
> 
> Was Würfel (dice) oder dic(?) damit zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht.



Da empfehle ich einfach mal, den selbst verlinkten Artikel auch zu lesen...
Denn die ersten Sätze lauten:

"Ein Die ([daɪ], englisch für „Würfel“, „Plättchen“, engl. Plural: dies oder dice [daɪs]) ist in der Halbleiter- und Mikrosystemtechnik die Bezeichnung eines einzelnen ungehäusten Stücks eines Halbleiter-Wafers"

Na?
Wo steckt da deine Version der Definition?
Und der Plural "dies" ist im Englischen eben komplett falsch. 
"dies" hat in Englisch nur eine bedeutung - und die hat mit Halbleitern absolut nichts zu tun

die Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary

dice Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## Giesbert_PK (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Ich denke das die meisten Leute hier im Forum eine Wasserkühlung zum Ripper verbauen werden , für so einen Sockel ist das gerade Ideal.
Und verlötet heißt auch das die Wärme raus geht .


----------



## Pikus (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Da empfehle ich einfach mal, den selbst verlinkten Artikel auch zu lesen...
> Denn die ersten Sätze lauten:
> 
> "Ein Die ([daɪ], englisch für „Würfel“, „Plättchen“, engl. Plural: dies oder dice [daɪs]) *ist in der Halbleiter- und Mikrosystemtechnik die Bezeichnung eines einzelnen ungehäusten Stücks eines Halbleiter-Wafers*"
> ...



Warum so zickig, nen schlechten Tag gehabt?

Dass der Plural falsch _sein soll_ liegt wohl an dem schönen Denglisch, was sich nunmal, gerade in der Technikbranche, immer weiter verbreitet.
Die Definition hab ich dir mal im Zitat markiert


----------



## tochan01 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

und wenn die dinger plötzlich laufen wie geschnitten brot, bringen doch alle CPU kühler....


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Giesbert_PK schrieb:


> Ich denke das die meisten Leute hier im Forum eine Wasserkühlung zum Ripper verbauen werden , für so einen Sockel ist das gerade Ideal.
> Und verlötet heißt auch das die Wärme raus geht .



Jupp, das denke ich auch. Bei so einer CPU lohnt sich das auch (genau wie beim FX).

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Khabarak (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Pikus schrieb:


> Warum so zickig, nen schlechten Tag gehabt?
> 
> Dass der Plural falsch ist liegt wohl an dem schönen Denglisch, was sich nunmal, gerade in der Technikbranche, immer weiter verbreitet.
> Die Definition hab ich dir mal im Zitat markiert



Was soll mir das Highlighting nun sagen?

Übrigens, der Mist mit "dies" taucht seit einiger Zeit auch auf der einen oder andren englischen Seite auf... 
Das hat schon nichts mehr mit Denglisch zu tun.
Mich regt es unter Anderem deswegen auf, weil schon 5. Klasse Englisch ausreichen sollte, um den Fehler zu bemerken.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Schreibt man das ganze eben als DIE bzw. DIEs.


----------



## Pikus (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Was soll mir das Highlighting nun sagen?



Schon vergessen, wonach du so äußerst höflich gefragt hast? Vielleicht doch mal weniger über andere meckern und auf die eigenen Aussagen achten 



Khabarak schrieb:


> (...)
> "Ein Die ([daɪ], englisch für „Würfel“, „Plättchen“, engl. Plural: dies oder dice [daɪs]) ist in der Halbleiter- und Mikrosystemtechnik die Bezeichnung eines einzelnen ungehäusten Stücks eines Halbleiter-Wafers"
> Na?
> Wo steckt da deine Version der Definition?(...)



Mir wirds zu blöd, mach jemand anderen dumm an.


----------



## Khabarak (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Pikus schrieb:


> Schon vergessen, wonach du so äußerst höflich gefragt hast? Vielleicht doch mal weniger über andere meckern und auf die eigenen Aussagen achten


Ich hab gefragt, wo steht, dass "dies" ein gültiger Plural ist.
Aber egal wie Du es drehst, "dies" ist und bleibt falsch..
Entweder steht es für "sterben", oder eben für das deutsche "dies".
Beides hat keinerlei Verbindung zu Halbleitern.
Und was in Wikipedia steht muss eben noch lange nicht richtig sein.



Pikus schrieb:


> Mir wirds zu blöd, mach jemand anderen dumm an.



Hey, Du hast damit angefangen, dieses komische Wortkonstrukt falsch erklären zu wollen.


----------



## nikon87 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Und der Plural "dies" ist im Englischen eben komplett falsch.


So ein absoluter Schwachsinn was du hier erzählst. Das Wort "die" hat im Englischen, wie eben sehr viele andere Wörter auch, verschiedene Bedeutungen. Das kann zum einen das "Sterben" sein, wie von dir ausgeführt, es kann aber auch einfach "Würfel" oder "Form" heißen (steht übrigens als zweite Definition in dem von dir verlinkten Cambridge Dictionary). Und die ganz offizielle Mehrzahl davon ist nun mal "dies", da kannst du dich noch so sehr darüber aufregen. Das hat weder was mit Denglisch noch mit "5. Klasse Englisch" zu tun...das ist einfach Fakt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Pikus schrieb:


> Warum so zickig, nen schlechten Tag gehabt?
> 
> Dass der Plural falsch ist liegt wohl an dem schönen Denglisch, was sich nunmal, gerade in der Technikbranche, immer weiter verbreitet.
> Die Definition hab ich dir mal im Zitat markiert



Das hat wenig mit Denglisch zu tun. Aus der englischen Wikipedia:
"There are three commonly used plural forms: dice, dies, and die."
Merriam Webster:
"die noun |plural dice or dies"

Da umgekehrt im Englischen als Einzahl von "dice (Würfel)" ebenfalls "dice" verwendet wird, ist als Abgrenzung für die Siliziumchips in der IT umgekehrt die/dies üblich. PCGH umgeht das Problem meistens, in dem wir gänzlich die Eindeutschung verzichten und einfach von "Siliziumchips" sprechen. Aber wenn dann war hier eigentlich schon immer von "dies" und nie von "dice" die Rede – es sei denn, es ging um gefrorenes CO2, auch bekannt als "d(ry )ice".

Übrigens sind Würfel nicht als "rechteckige dreidimensionale Struktur" definiert, sondern ausdrücklich als regelmäßiger Hexaeder. Eine Anforderung, die Microchip-dies im Gegensatz zu Spiel-dice nicht erfüllen.


----------



## Pikus (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Danke dir für die ausführliche Erklärung. Ich war ehrlich gesagt zu faul, den Wiki-Artikel weiter zu lesen. 

Jedenfalls bin ich gepannt auf Threadripper und seine Dies (), mal schauen was der leisten kann.


----------



## Taxxor90 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Khabarak schrieb:


> "dies" ist und bleibt falsch..
> Entweder steht es für "sterben", oder eben für das deutsche "dies".
> Beides hat keinerlei Verbindung zu Halbleitern.



"dies" hat seine Verwendung eben in der Halbleitertechnik, und auch nur dort.

"die" ist offiziell die Einzahl von "dice" im Sinne von Würfeln, das Wort Würfel wird aber mittlerweile im Englischen genau wie im Deutschen sowohl für Singular als auch für Plural benutzt und so sagt man immer dice, auch wenn man nur einen Würfel meint.

Das Wort "die" als Nomen wird also einzig und allein noch in der Halbleitertechnik benutzt, und eben dort ist die Mehrzahl eben "dies", um es vom Begriff für Würfel, der ja schon eine feste und in diesem Bereich nicht nutzbare Definition besitzt,  abzugrenzen.

Das schöne an Sprache ist übrigens, dass sie wandelbar ist um sich den aktuellen Anforderungen anzupassen. Viele Worte die wir heute benutzen, hätte man noch vor 30 Jahren nirgends im Duden gefunden, heute stehen sie aber drin.


----------



## Jeretxxo (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Seh ich kein Problem drin, die Auflagefläche der Kühler nicht zu vergrößern, dafür sind die Heatspreader ja da... um die Hitze zu verteilen, wenn der Kühler ansonsten identisch bleibt.
 Also mal angenomme 6 Heatpipes mit kleiner Bodenplatte und die Kühler mit großer Bodenplatte haben auch 6 Heatpipes der gleichen Größe, ändert sich an der Wärmeabfuhr eh nix.

Und nicht viel anders sahen die Prototypen der SP3r2 Kühler aus, nur eine größere Bodenplatte, der Rest war beinahe identisch zu den Sockel 1151, 2011-3, AM3+ etc. Kühlern, da ändert sich auch nix an der Kühlleistung.


----------



## Taxxor90 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

@Jeretxxo: Wenn aber die beiden Zeppelin Dies ziemlich weit auseinanderliegen, dann entsteht die Wärme doch überwiegend im Bereich zwischen Mitte und Rand des Heatspreaders.

Da muss es doch sehr viel effektiver sein, die Bodenplatte des Kühlers, der die Wärme abführen soll, direkt darauf sitzen zu haben, anstatt nur in der Mitte, so dass die Wärme direkt nach oben abgeführt werden kann, und nicht erst über den Heatspreader von den äußeren Bereichen zur Mitte und somit zum Kühler kommen muss.


----------



## Ryle (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Man könnte jetzt auch noch Wafer dicing in den Raum werfen, was dann zu noch mehr Verwirrung sorgen dürfte. Wird auch der Grund sein, warum man auch im Englischen inzwischen eher "Dies" als umgangssprachlichen Plural benutzt. Englisch ist in der Hinsicht einfach auch eine suboptimale Sprache, da man viel aus dem Kontext heraus lesen bzw. verstehen muss, weil hier sehr oft ein Wort zig verschiedene Bedeutungen haben kann.


----------



## hanfi104 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Taxxor90 schrieb:


> @Jeretxxo: Wenn aber die beiden Zeppelin Dies ziemlich weit auseinanderliegen, dann entsteht die Wärme doch überwiegend im Bereich zwischen Mitte und Rand des Heatspreaders.
> 
> Da muss es doch sehr viel effektiver sein, die Bodenplatte des Kühlers, der die Wärme abführen soll, direkt darauf sitzen zu haben, anstatt nur in der Mitte, so dass die Wärme direkt nach oben abgeführt werden kann, und nicht erst über den Heatspreader von den äußeren Bereichen zur Mitte und somit zum Kühler kommen muss.



Der Aufheizvorgang erfolgt sehr gleichmäßig.
Heating Up A Ryzen 1800X - YouTube


----------



## Taxxor90 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

@hanfi104 : Aber auch dann, oder gerade dann, sollte es doch besser sein, wenn man auch diese gesamte Fläche mit einem Kühler abdeckt, oder nicht?


----------



## Jeretxxo (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Taxxor90 schrieb:


> @Jeretxxo: Wenn aber die beiden Zeppelin Dies ziemlich weit auseinanderliegen, dann entsteht die Wärme doch überwiegend im Bereich zwischen Mitte und Rand des Heatspreaders.



Das sollte eigentlich keinen sooo großen Unterschied machen, wenn der Heatspreader die Hitze richtig verteilt.
Ich bin allerdings auch kein Fachmann für Thermodynamik, aber je nachdem wie Wärmeleit- und Abgabefähig das Material des Heatspreaders ist, sollte sich das nicht viel nehmen.

Aber so wie ich unsern Torsten kenne, gibt es dazu bestimmt bald Tests zu lesen, wenn die CPU's mitsamt den Kühlern die explizit für den neuen Sockel gedacht sind, in der Redaktion eintreffen. 



OT: 
Was ist das denn heute hier mit eurem Englisch gezicke, fühlt man sich ja wie in einem Fremdsprachenkurs.


----------



## Mr.Knister (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



> Die Bezeichnung „die“ rührt vom Küchenenglisch her: „slice and dice“ bedeutet – etwa eine Gurke – „erst in Scheiben schneiden und dann würfeln“.


 Aus Die (Halbleitertechnik) – Wikipedia

Der "Die" kommt also tatsächlich vom Würfel. Was jetzt auf englisch der Plural ist, ist vollkommen irrelevant, da der deutsche Plural von "Die" _nach deutschen Regeln_ eben mit einem -s gebildet wird. Genauso wie man "Babys" und "Hobbys" schreiben sollte, weil es keinen Sinn ergibt, englische Grammatik auf deutsche (eingedeutschte) Wörter anzuwenden.


BTT:
Bin sehr gespannt auf die Preisgestaltung bei den Kühlern. Der komplett ungewöhnliche Sockel (->Kühlerneukauf nötig, später ggf. wertlos) könnte für den ein oder anderen durchaus ein Gegenargument sein. Wobei ich wage zu spekulieren, dass die Ersparnis ggü. Intel immernoch groß wird.

Und einen Teil des Heatspreaders meiner 800€-CPU unbedeckt zu sehen...naja


----------



## geist4711 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

bei vielen kühlern ginge es sicherlich eine kupferplatte zwischen zu legen um auf die richtige grösse zu kommen und die befestigungsschrauben auszutauschen.
das dürfte sich auch nicht negativ auf die kühl-leistung auswirken, da kupfer sehr gut wärme leitet.
einzig bei hohen turm-kühlern müsste man dann sehen, das die noch in's gehäuse passen von der höhe her, wenn die eh nur knapp passen.


----------



## claster17 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



geist4711 schrieb:


> bei vielen kühlern ginge es sicherlich eine kupferplatte zwischen zu legen um auf die richtige grösse zu kommen und die befestigungsschrauben auszutauschen.
> das dürfte sich auch nicht negativ auf die kühl-leistung auswirken, da kupfer sehr gut wärme leitet.



Die Heatspreader auf der CPU macht doch genau das schon. Wozu also eine weitere Kupferplatte?


----------



## geist4711 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

ganz einfach: wie dick und aus welchem material ist der CPU-heatspread?
meines wissens nach ist es kein kupfer(sondern alu) und (ca.) kein mm dick, also einerseits kein wirklich guter wärmeleiter und andererseits sehr dünn, was gleichbedeutend mit wenig wärmeabfühvermögen einher geht. wobei man bedenken muss, das die wärme ja seitlich durch den heatspread abfliessen müsste wenn kein ausreichend grosser kühler auf der CPU säße.
mit der kupferplatte könnte die wärme, durch den grossen querschnitt des heatspreads nach oben hin, direkt in die kupferplatte abfliessen.

mfg
robert


----------



## claster17 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Meines Wissens sind alle Heatspreader aus 1-2mm dickem Kupfer. Ein weiteres Indiz ist das enorme Gewicht einer CPU in Relation zur Größe. Auch kann man relativ problemlos Flüssigmetall auf die CPUs auftragen. Wäre es Alu, würde es bei den Herstellern große Warnhinweise zur Wahl der CPU geben (zusätzlich zur Alukühlerwarnung).


----------



## Ocmaster (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

das ist doch mal eine anständige bodenplatte xDD


----------



## geist4711 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



claster17 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens sind alle Heatspreader aus 1-2mm dickem Kupfer. Ein weiteres Indiz ist das enorme Gewicht einer CPU in Relation zur Größe. Auch kann man relativ problemlos Flüssigmetall auf die CPUs auftragen. Wäre es Alu, würde es bei den Herstellern große Warnhinweise zur Wahl der CPU geben (zusätzlich zur Alukühlerwarnung).



hmm, für mich sehen die CPU-deckel seit jahren schon nach alu aus. alu darf man übrigens ohne probleme auf kupfer oder nicht-kupfer-kühler setzen, solange das nicht im flüssigen medium(wasser) geschieht, von daher also kein problem.
die 1-2mm dicke des heatspread würde die wärme schlecht weiterleiten ohne passend grossen kühler bzw dessen bodenplatte.
damit ist gemeint, wenn die wärme nicht senkrecht in die bodenplatte abgeführt werden kann, sondern seitlich erst zum ort geführt werden muss(durch diesen 1-2mm dünnen CPU-deckel/heatspread) wo die zu kleine bodenplatte hinreicht.


----------



## Flaim (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Was soll mir das Highlighting nun sagen?
> 
> Übrigens, der Mist mit "dies" taucht seit einiger Zeit auch auf der einen oder andren englischen Seite auf...
> Das hat schon nichts mehr mit Denglisch zu tun.
> Mich regt es unter Anderem deswegen auf, weil schon 5. Klasse Englisch ausreichen sollte, um den Fehler zu bemerken.



der "die" wurde in der technikbranche eingedeutscht. somit fällt er, der Die, unter die deutsche grammatikalische konjugation.
wenn du "dies" liest, dann für gewöhnlich wegen dem hiesigen plural-S, oder genitiv-S.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Ich würde mich echt kaputt lachen wenn mein guter alter EK Supreme (ja, der ohne Anhängsel im Namen) mit Multi-Halterung mal wieder passt. Dank Splitter aus C2Q Zeiten wäre er sogar quasi Threadripper optimiert .


----------



## claster17 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



geist4711 schrieb:


> hmm, für mich sehen die CPU-deckel seit jahren schon nach alu aus. alu darf man übrigens ohne probleme auf kupfer oder nicht-kupfer-kühler setzen, solange das nicht im flüssigen medium(wasser) geschieht, von daher also kein problem.



Das war auf Flüssigmetall bezogen, da das Gallium darin Alu zersetzt. Die silbrige Schicht auf dem Heatspreader ist Nickel. Wer seine CPU abschleift, macht das idR bis das Kupfer zum Vorschein kommt.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Ich frage mich gerade ob die Hersteller für Kühler(BeQuit,CoolerMaster&Co) für AMD Ryzen Threadripper,insbesondere Leistungsfähige und leise AIO-Wasserkühler bringen
werden oder richtige CPU Wasserkühlkörper von anderen Herstellern und das rechtzeitig beim erscheinen?
Allerdings muß ich erstmal abwarten welche Versionen jener CPU Generation überhaupt erscheinen werden und was der spaß kosten wird?
Und einige Test abwarten.Hab da noch ein komplettes Wasserkühler System mit Radi,Pumpe,AGB und all den Zubehör rumzuliegen.
AMD Ryzen Threadripper könnte seit langem mich wieder ermuntern ein neues High End System aufzubauen seit Sandy Bridge Plattform.


----------



## shootme55 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Die Heatspreader sind aus vernickeltem Kupfer, und meines Wissens seit Skylake nicht dünner, sondern sogar dicker geworden. Das dünne Alublech gabs mal beim AMD K6, aber das ist sehr lange her. Trotzdem, eine verteilende größere Kupferplatte würde vermutlich von der Wärmeverteilung Sinn machen. Dumm nur dass man sich den Vorteil mit einem zusätzlichen Wäeämeübergangswiderstand erkauft. Idealerweise müsste man die Kupferplatte vollflächig an den Kühlerboden löten. Hand hoch wer schon mal versucht hat auf der Unterseite eines Turmkühlers zu löten. Den kannst auf die Herdplatte legen damit man genut Wärme reinbringt.


----------



## Thorbald35 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Ein bisschen traurig, wird RGB Trend, haben das schnell alle im Sortiment.
Wenn es aber um bessere Kühlleistung, in diesem Fall ohne Forschungsaufwand, sondern einfach durch Materialeinsatz (den sie ja auch im Kundenpreis rein Rechnen können) geht, stellen sie sich Quer.

Nen CPU Kühler hat nunmal nur diese eine Aufgabe (net leuchten, kühlen !) - seine Effektivität ist dabei äußerst relevant und verschenktes Potenzial, gerade bei der Jagd nach den "letzten" Prozenten, nicht entschuldbar.

Die große Heatspreaderläche ist einer der Vorteile bei diesem ungewöhnlichen "2 Dies zu einem" Konzept welches durch derartige Missachtung einfach entwertet wird.


Alluhut Theorie: Intel hat da mal nen Vorschlag gemacht, um die Kühlerhersteller zu motivieren, kompatibilität aufrecht zu erhalten... 
- Ne, die Hersteller werden sich eher freuen, mit jedem Sockel (ohne etwas dafür zu können) eigene Kühler anzubieten - so werden mehr verkauft...


----------



## Khabarak (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Flaim schrieb:


> der "die" wurde in der technikbranche eingedeutscht. somit fällt er, der Die, unter die deutsche grammatikalische konjugation.
> wenn du "dies" liest, dann für gewöhnlich wegen dem hiesigen plural-S, oder genitiv-S.



Das eigentlich verrückte an der ganzen Sache ist, dass selbst englische Webseiten inzwischen "dies" als Plural schreiben...
Ich hab nicht umsonst gefragt, "seit wann" das so ist.
Denn selbst alle Computec medien und auch andere Publikationen haben anfangs eben "dice" benutzt.

Die Eindeutschung von "die" zum Plural "dies" wäre ja kein Problem, wenn es nicht die Gefahr von Missverständnissen geben würde. Je nach Text kann es da durchaus zu Verwirrung kommen.
Ja, die Gefahr ist relativ gering, aber der englische Plural würde die Gefahr eben komplett bannen.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass in dem Wikipedia Eintrag zum Halbleitertechnik "die" allen ernstes steht, dass "dies" ein englischer Plural sein soll... 

Es kann allerdings auch rein an meinem Job liegen, dass sich mir bei der Schreibweise immer die Nackenhaare aufstellen...


----------



## DARPA (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Wie sieht das denn im Serverbereich aus? Da muss es ja Lösungen geben. Intels LGA 3647 wird ja auch nicht viel kleiner.


Hier nochmal ein Foto von dem 2P SP3 Board, welches AMD letztes Jahr gezeigt hat. Da kann man ja fast passiv kühlen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikon87 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



DARPA schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn im Serverbereich aus? Da muss es ja Lösungen geben. Intels LGA 3647 wird ja auch nicht viel kleiner.
> 
> 
> Hier nochmal ein Foto von dem 2P SP3 Board, welches AMD letztes Jahr gezeigt hat. Da kann man ja fast passiv kühlen
> ...


Im Serverbereich hat man aber meistens auch einen gerichteten Luftstrom wenn nicht sogar interne "Abdeckungen" den Luftstrom entsprechend leiten. Natürlich auch dem geschuldet, dass es da meist Rack-Gehäuse sind mit geringer Höhe und man somit keine fetten Tower-Kühler verbauen kann. Dafür ist so ein Server halt auch nicht wirklich "Silent". Somit sind diese Server-Lösungen aber auch nicht wirklich interessant für den Desktop-Markt. Da soll ja alles schön leise sein. Mit passiv kühlen kommt man da glaube ich auf jeden Fall nicht weit.


----------



## DARPA (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Hmm ja hast recht. Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können, dass die Formfaktoren durchaus etwas unterschiedlich sind


----------



## dynastes (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Das eigentlich verrückte an der ganzen Sache ist, dass selbst englische Webseiten inzwischen "dies" als Plural schreiben...



Wie vorher im Thread bereits geklärt wurde, du aber eventuell überlesen hast: "dies" ist, ebenso wie "dice", eine korrekte englische Mehrzahl. Nun sei mal dahingestellt, ob das "schon immer" so war, mittlerweile ist es aber definitiv so, das lässt sich auch (aber nicht nur) in allen seriösen Online-Wörterbüchern nachschlagen. Und sollte das eine relativ neue Entwicklung sein (was nicht so sein muss, aber, wie gesagt, sein kann), so lässt sich darüber nur sagen, dass Sprachen wandelbar sind und sich untereinander beeinflussen - das ist ein völlig normaler Vorgang. Mithin wäre es alles andere als ungewöhnlich, wenn diese Schreibweisen von einem eingedeutschten englischen Begriff übernommen worden wäre, sondern schlicht ein Stück gelebte Geschichte 
Ich bin kein Sprachwissenschaftler, halte es aber absolut für möglich, dass dieser Plural schon älter ist, seine Verwendung aber bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt einfach noch nicht üblich war, auch nicht im Gespräch über Technik. Letztlich hat außerdem jeder Mensch Lücken in seinem Wissen, nur weil dir diese Form unbekannt war, muss sie nicht falsch sein oder nicht existieren 

@Topic:


Verständlich, TRs Package ist unbestreitbar ungewöhnlich groß und ganze Produktionsstraßen auf eine sehr viel größere Bodenplatte umzustellen, lohnt sich für viele Hersteller wohl schlicht nicht, da das Verkaufsvolumen angesichts einer teuren HEDT-Plattform wohl eingeschränkt sein dürfte. Solange Kühler mit kleinerer Bodenplatte zudem dennoch funktionieren, ist es vermutlich eine Frage von mehr Umsatz mit den gleichen Kühlermodellen gegen potenzielle Einbußen, wenn sich nicht genug spezielle TR-Kühler verkaufen lassen sollten. Nachvollziehbare Entscheidung also, auch wenn ich es gut finde, dass Noctua einen anderen Weg geht. So haben TR-Käufer zumindest schonmal einen Premium-Hersteller an Bord - Preise dürften hier keine zu große Rolle spielen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Juni 2017)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Das sollte eigentlich keinen sooo großen Unterschied machen, wenn der Heatspreader die Hitze richtig verteilt.
> Ich bin allerdings auch kein Fachmann für Thermodynamik, aber je nachdem wie Wärmeleit- und Abgabefähig das Material des Heatspreaders ist, sollte sich das nicht viel nehmen.
> 
> Aber so wie ich unsern Torsten kenne, gibt es dazu bestimmt bald Tests zu lesen, wenn die CPU's mitsamt den Kühlern die explizit für den neuen Sockel gedacht sind, in der Redaktion eintreffen.
> ...



Ich sehe, was sich machen lässt 
Aber zuerst brauche ich so eine Handteller-CPU um das mit der verteilten Wärmeabgabe testen zu können.
 AMD



claster17 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens sind alle Heatspreader aus 1-2mm dickem Kupfer. Ein weiteres Indiz ist das enorme Gewicht einer CPU in Relation zur Größe. Auch kann man relativ problemlos Flüssigmetall auf die CPUs auftragen. Wäre es Alu, würde es bei den Herstellern große Warnhinweise zur Wahl der CPU geben (zusätzlich zur Alukühlerwarnung).



Ich habe bei meinem Skylake eine Stärke von 3,1 mm im Zentrum des Heatspreaders gemessen. Ältere Intel-CPUs waren etwas dünner, aber auch über zwei Millimeter – bei AMD weiß ich es nicht, weil die nur selten geköpft werden. Als Material kommt aber zumindest seit dem Pentium 4 durchgängig vernickeltes Kupfer zum Einsatz. Vor allem zur Core-2-Quad-Zeiten konnte man das sehr oft in Gallerien bewundern, weil die verlöteten und im Zuge dessen verzogenen Heatspreader von sehr vielen Leuten nachgeschliffen wurden.




Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ob die Hersteller für Kühler(BeQuit,CoolerMaster&Co) für AMD Ryzen Threadripper,insbesondere Leistungsfähige und leise AIO-Wasserkühler bringen
> werden oder richtige CPU Wasserkühlkörper von anderen Herstellern und das rechtzeitig beim erscheinen?
> Allerdings muß ich erstmal abwarten welche Versionen jener CPU Generation überhaupt erscheinen werden und was der spaß kosten wird?
> Und einige Test abwarten.Hab da noch ein komplettes Wasserkühler System mit Radi,Pumpe,AGB und all den Zubehör rumzuliegen.
> AMD Ryzen Threadripper könnte seit langem mich wieder ermuntern ein neues High End System aufzubauen seit Sandy Bridge Plattform.



Viele modulare Wasserkühler liegen schon an der Obergrenze heutiger Heatspreader, bei Sockel-1150-Systemen gab es mehrere Fälle wo Kühler auf Kondensatoren neben dem Sockel auflagen. Ich würde also vorerst damit rechnen, dass nur die Halterungen ausgetauscht werden. Normalerweise dauert das ab der Verfügbarkeit von Boards für die Hersteller nur wenige Wochen – es ist aber immer schwer abzuschätzen, wann die ersten Samples rausgehen. Viele Wasserkühlungshersteller sind zu klein, um direkt versorgt zu werden und AMD hat sich beim AM4 auch nicht unbedingt mit Ruhm bekleckert.




DARPA schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn im Serverbereich aus? Da muss es ja Lösungen geben. Intels LGA 3647 wird ja auch nicht viel kleiner.
> 
> 
> Hier nochmal ein Foto von dem 2P SP3 Board, welches AMD letztes Jahr gezeigt hat. Da kann man ja fast passiv kühlen
> ...



LGA 3647 hat einen speziellen Rahmen rund um den Sockel, an dem die Kühler verschraubt werden. Ein Vergleich mit anderen Systemen fällt daher schwer – und die bislang verfügbaren KNL-CPUs erzeugen ihre Abwärme auch primär in der Package-Mitte, so dass ein größer Kühlerboden aus Perforamancegründen nicht benötigt wird. Racklösungen arbeiten aber ohnehin meist mit einem großen Kupferblock, dessen Boden die gesamte Sockelfläche abdeckt.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Bei der TDP wird Wakue quasi zu Pflicht


----------



## Snowhack (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Hat eigentlich schon irgend ein Hersteller außer Noctua  Infos gegeben, wann Ihre Kühler kommen  ? 

Bei Alphacool heißt es 8-12 Wochen und wir stellen unser Threadripper Lösung vor. 
(Na danke was soll ich solange machen, einen  Eisblock   drauf stellen ?)


----------



## INU.ID (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Hm, die Kühlerproblematik hab ich bisher gar nicht so recht bedacht. Bin mal gespannt was diesbezüglich am Start ist, wenn Threadripper verfügbar ist. Auf temporäres Gefrickel hab ich eigentlich keinen Bock... :/


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Ich habe bislang jedenfalls 0 AM TR4-Testmuster in der Redaktion.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*

Kann mir vorstellen auf dem großen Sockel bzw.Kühlfläche des CPU-Kühlers von Noctua was noch kommen wird,
wird bestimmt einen neuen Record in Anzahl der Heatpipes haben.Ich stelle mir so gedanklich vor das es 12 oder mehr 6mm Heatpipes(NH-D15S hat 6 Heatpipes)
haben könnte.Oder mit unterschiedliche Durchmesser der Heatpipes kombiniert als einem Dual Tower Kühler oder singel mit 2 Lüfter,wenn da nicht zu
zu Platzprobleme kommt.Wegen der Rambänke recht und links.Naja auf jedemfall bin ich mal gespannt wie die Finale Version aussehen wird und ob sie gut und leise Kühlen kann
auf so einem System?


----------



## Ich 15 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich habe bislang jedenfalls 0 AM4-Testmuster in der Redaktion.


Musstet Ihr die alle zurückschicken?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



Th3o schrieb:


> Wer sich einen 16 Kerner leisten kann, wird wohl auch Geld für einen noblen Noctua Kühler übrig haben.



Einen 16 Kerner von AMD oder Intel


----------



## bastian123f (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen Threadripper: Nicht alle Hersteller bringen neue CPU-Kühler*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich habe bislang jedenfalls 0 AM TR4-Testmuster in der Redaktion.



Schade. Hätte gerne ein paar Tests gesehen. Aber die werden von euch ja noch auf jeden Fall kommen.

Bei so einem großen Heatspreader ist es ja auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, wenn man hier angepasste Kühler bringt. 
Aber wenn ich mir einen TR4 kaufen würde, dann kommt auf jeden Fall eine WaKü drauf.


----------

